# Open with command



## Bobby (Feb 13, 1999)

Most of us know you can select a file and hold down the shift button while right clicking to get the 'open with' option, here's how to quickly add it permanently. 
In the Registry Editor, go to HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects
and make a new key called shell. (Do this by right-clicking on
the AllFilesystemObjects folder and choosing New/Key from the
pop-up menu.) In the shell key, make the new key openas. In the
openas key, make a key called command. Now double-click on the
Default icon in the command key and, in the Value data field,
enter C:\WINDOWS\rundll32.exe shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1 and
click on OK. And...Open Sesame!


----------

